
Tim Cook's Apple Computer: Helping me track my cervical mucus quality - steejk
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2015/12/04/tim-cooks-apple-computer-helping-me-track-my-cervical-mucus-quality/
======
HoopleHead
Well. No-one could accuse that title of being click-bait!

